# My toddler will not wear socks/slippers @home!



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

It gets pretty cold on our hardwood and tile floors. but I cannot get my 27 month old ds to keep socks or slippers on his icy cold feet!

I have tried different kinds of slippers with various favorite characters, but the novelty of those has worn off.

I have tried the slipper socks that have the non-skid bottom and just plain socks, but nothing stays on.

I don't know how to convince him that they will keep his feet warm and happy. He really doesn't seem to notice the cold.

I like to choose my battles, but I worry about him running around with bare feet and don't know if that really should be a concern if he is healthy. I think it is, but am at a complete loss here.

Help?


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

You couldn't get me to wear socks or slippers in the house either. Maybe he just hates having things on his feet as much as I do.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about it at all.

You live in LA, I wouldnt call your floor very cold









My kids dont wear any socks or slippers either unless they are really cold. But I mean we are talking zero degree weather outside.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah dd doesn't keep them on for too long either.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

At home? Heck, my 24 month old won't keep socks and shoes on in public.







If we're going out and it's super cold, I either put her in tights or footed pjs. Otherwise, I figure if she's cold, she'll leave them on or let me know.


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

My children won't even keep clothes on in the house! Much less socks or slippers. I figure they'll tell me when their feet are cold. I wouldn't worry about it. Cold feet are not going to make your child sick, really.


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

Okay, it isn't THAT cold on our floors. Not like Minnesota or Alaska cold anyway. As long as there is not real health concern I am going to let this one go. I just feel relieved that my child isn't the only one!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

You're in LA and are worried about him keeping socks and shoes on indoors? I think you're right to drop this battle. If his feet are cold, he'll be receptive to socks and/or slippers.

None of the kids in our family (except for ds, who has sensory issues) keep socks and shoes on indoors. Not the ones in Oregon, not the ones in Minnesota.

(actually the floors are a lot warmer in Minnesota than Oregon. Minnesota builders learned about this lovely substance called "insulation" years ago. Oregon builders apparently haven't yet! Our Oregon house is drafty and has cold floors. All the houses I know in MN are toast warm. I fully expect dd to spend most of her time stark naked while at my parents house - they keep it at 72 degrees and they have no drafts. She's going to feel like she's in the tropics!)


----------



## LouCostello (Sep 16, 2005)

Mine don't wear socks either. My ILs find this extremely offensive. They are all about house shoes. They are always asking where my kids' socks/house slippers are. People, we live in Kentucky. We barely wear shoes OUTSIDE, you think we wear them indoors? Pshaw.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

My daughter keeps slippers on some of the time. It does get cold here (and her feet are icy to the touch) but she doesn't always seem bothered by it. She keeps slippers on more often than not, though. We have had good luck with the slipper socks from Hanna Andersson (actually, they call them Swedish Moccasins.)

http://www.hannaandersson.com/style....7C62%7C8%7C%7C

They have them in smaller sizes under babies, too (this link was under kids.)

There's nothing "magic" about them (my daughter could work them off herself when she was a baby, too, though they do stay on pretty well) but she seems willing to keep them on much of the time. The rest of the time I don't worry about it, though I remind her that if she's feeling cold, she can get her slippers back on.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

My dd doesn't wear socks or slippers most of the time, either. We live in PA and I keep the thermostat at 60, so believe me her feet get COLD. She doesn't seem to mind, so I don't worry about it. She knows where her socks and slippers are if the cold should start bugging her.

But then, I also let her walk barefoot to the car last month when it was 40 degrees out because she wanted to and I was tired and wanted to avoid a big battle. She didn't get sick, she didn't complain, but she's also willingly put her shoes on when we go outside ever since.









I vote that 27 months is old enough to know how he wants his feet to feel.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Both my dc's refuse socks most of the year and it's pretty cold here. Fine with me. My only complaint is when they cuddle up at bedtime and they reach their little icebox feet out to me in search of heat. Whenever we go visit my MIL she insists on giving me some really pair of ugly slippers that I always refuse to wear. Drives me


----------

